# Vets in Southampton?



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere...

My Husband and I are looking for a vet in the Southampton area that specializes in reptiles. We already have a Bearded Dragon and very soon we will have a Snake too, so we would like to know if anyone can point us in the direction of a good vet who knows his/her stuff? 

Thanx


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Not sure about Southampton itself, but I know that David Vawyer of Downlands Veterinary Group has been recommended on this forum several times in the past:

Downlands Veterinary Group,
Park Vale Clinic 
71 Havant Road,
Emsworth
Hampshire
Tel: 01243 377141


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey!

I posted this as i live in southampton too and got quite a good response. i look on the rcvs website and they came up with one that was accredited however after speaking to people i seem to be getting a few names that keep coming up as popular ones and to be honest i would rather go with word of mouth as people have had hands on experience with these vets!! ive copied a few into this reply if you need want any more i have them all saved in a word doc so let me know!!! 

John Chitty
Strathmore Veterinary Clinic
London Rd, Andover, Hants. SP10 2PH
(01264) 352323

David Vawer
Downlands Veterinary Group
Park Vale Clinic
71 Havant Rd Emsworth
01243 377141

Zoo & Aquatic Veterinary Group
Keanter, 
Stoke Charity Rd, 
Kings Worthy, 
Winchester, SO23 7LS
01962-883895

the one found on rcvs website is: Exotic Animal Centre
8-12 Fitzilian Avenue
Romford
Essex
RM3 0QS
(obviously a bit of a trek)

I think John Chitty is the one that does Marwell Zoo animals and i know a few of the reptile centres here use him so, if my baby was sick then that were i would be taking her!!!!


----------

